# Rusty Merc



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Anyone else got a rust problem ? I asked on here before if anyone knew a good smart repair co in Edinburgh. I have since taken my car (CLK - W209) to a few bodyshops. Both rear arches and bottom edge of boot lid are showing signs of rust, everywhere I go, everyone says the same thing ! "OH, Mercs are really bad for that ! we get loads of them in for same thing" all are surprised my front arches haven't gone same way ! Even when I phone places, tell them I have rust appearing on rear arches, they say is it a Merc ?
I also took it out to Mercedes of Edinburgh - asked about warranty, the guy took pics and paint depth readings, said he d send them of to Mercedes, I should know within 1 week ! that was on 27th August, I also asked them for a quote for doing repair, said they'd email it to me, Well today (15th Sept) I still haven't heard anything from Merc of Edinburgh, almost 3 weeks later, so I called them, after a nightmare trying to get through, 4 calls and over half an hour, I eventually spoke to the estimator, who said Mercedes will NOT do anything, which is what I thought, I asked when they got back to them, he said at the beginning of last week ! I asked why hasn't someone been in touch to let me know, and why haven't I received their quote, Dunno know mate ! was his answer, but I'll tell you now, if you want us to fix that, it'll be around £3 - 3.5 grand ! - PAL !!!
Anyway, I do have to get it fixed, but everyone says the rust will be back within 1 year, cost will be around £600.
So moral of my story is, Mercedes of Edinburgh are crap,(as are 02 - 04 Mercs) not to mention very unprofessional, if you have a 2002 - 2004 Merc you most likely having same problem (or will have soon)
Had mine just over 3 years, only done 64,000miles, FMBSH, and I have only did about 6000 since I got it, its garaged, washed and waxed regularly whether it needs it or not. 
Pretty pi**ed off tbh ! My wifes Y reg Mondeo, had for over 6 years, done 96,000 miles, kept outside, and not a mark on it, as is my brothers S reg Laguna, with over 115,000 miles and kept outside all its life !!!
So after 4 Mercs, I'll be moving on ! BMW I think.
So if anyone looking for an otherwise immaculate CLK240, I know where you can get one !!! : Does anyone know a really good place in or around Edinburgh to get this fixed. Sorry no pics.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

??????????


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Nothing will remain rust-free forever [even BMW & I'm a fan!] - consider Audi which afaik are fully galvanised....which is nice.....


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

I have seen literally hundreds of Mercs of this era covered in rust. Not just your model mate but all of them.
If you really want rust free just about any Jap car 6 years old or less would stand muster.
My GTO was 12 years old when I sold it and had had two good english winters under its belt and god knows what in japan, and had NO rust anywhere.
You had to look close to find a blemish to be honest. It was not just mine but the majority of the owners club said the same.
I would get it sorted and get it sold.:thumb:
Ming the Jap lover


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

I really cant reccomend this place enough ... http://www.rustmaster.co.uk/?gclid=CIGHlPT6oasCFSIhtAodMWjIkg

My 1996 escort has just one small spot of rust on the door (blocked drain hole) It was treated 8 years ago. I'm about to book it in for a top up. Been quoted £65 + vat which includes fresh wax in the cavities.
Word of warning though it wont be concours underneath afterwards, just lots of shiny tacky waxoyl.

Used daily through the past two crappy winters.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Interesting website that 
As I plan to keep my Subaru which is now 11years old forever I'm wondering how long term to protect it as it's started to get a bit rusty underneath 
Bit of bubbling on the arches which I guess I should get done before this sort of treatment 
As anyone went the DIY route ?For this sort of treatment


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

Unless you want to invest a whole lot of money in specialist tools and have use of workshop lift you will never achieve total coverage. I need some paint too but reckon I should stop and treat the rot first.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

my BMW had rust on the rear arch and one of the sills - it was always kept in good condition but had been used every day of the year pretty much since new

french cars are fully galvanised as far as im aware and thats why you get cars 15 years old without any major rust

mercedes vans are the worst for it, them and VW crafters


----------



## ae1whia (Jan 10, 2011)

Try asking on this site:

http://forums.mercedesclub.org.uk/index.php

As you have FSH MB should be sorting this


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

my old mans mazda an 02 is absolutely rotten as a pear. both front and rear arches along all 4 doors.
needless to say the pugs in the family are rust free.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

My dad's ML has the same issue along the bottom of the drivers door and at the edge beside the handle on the passenger door.

It's not noticeable unless you look hard enough but he's getting it fixed before it progresses... 

Merc's are bad for rusting, even seen 05's with <50k having large areas of rust on 'em. Think they recycle old Rovers. LOL


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

martyp said:


> Think they recycle fords. LOL


efa...


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

martyp said:


> My dad's ML has the same issue along the bottom of the drivers door and at the edge beside the handle on the passenger door.
> 
> It's not noticeable unless you look hard enough but he's getting it fixed before it progresses...
> 
> Merc's are bad for rusting, even seen 05's with <50k having large areas of rust on 'em. *Think they recycle old Rovers*. LOL


What rubbish, having had three Rovers, I can safely say they were all rust free. Even a 1998 Rover 200 and my two R25's were also completely fine.

Try using another manufacturer as a example of making rust buckets.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

T.D.K said:


> What rubbish, having had three Rovers, I can safely say they were all rust free. Even a 1998 Rover 200 and my two R25's were also completely fine.
> 
> Try using another manufacturer as a example of making rust buckets.


Yeah like Fords or Vauxhall


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

I thought all cars were galvanised nowadays? I know that all VW group cars are anyway so my little ibiza should be safe from any serious rust. 

As for the Mercs, yeah i have saw loads of rusty ones that are'nt that old, the worst ones being the vans, 56' regs with massive rust patches is unacceptable in this day and age!


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> Yeah like Fords or Vauxhall


Ford yes, I have yet to see a recent Vauxhall (from year 2000-) with rust.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

rf860 said:


> I thought all cars were galvanised nowadays? I know that all VW group cars are anyway so my little ibiza should be safe from any serious rust.
> 
> As for the Mercs, yeah i have saw loads of rusty ones that are'nt that old, the worst ones being the vans, 56' regs with massive rust patches is unacceptable in this day and age!


I'm amazed the rust issues with Merc's didn't kill off the brand. I know cars in the past rusted quickly but like you say 55, 56 plates Mercs with major rust is just incredible. These aren't cheap cars.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

T.D.K said:


> What rubbish, having had three Rovers, I can safely say they were all rust free. Even a 1998 Rover 200 and my two R25's were also completely fine.
> 
> Try using another manufacturer as a example of making rust buckets.


some people get really wound up about comments on the car they drive/driven.

chill out mate


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

all mercs from 1996 or so are total rust buckets,the E class is one of the worst.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Part of the American Daimler Chrysler bean counters I'm afraid - pretty much much most mercs from that era suffered big - not point in getting them repaired - it has to have the metal cut out and done properly. & the remainder of the car fully pumped with waxoyl.

Mercedes offer a 30year corrosion warranty - however I have never heard of a single person EVER been able to claim on it - they have too many loopholes to get out of it.

However, not all E class from that era are rusty :thumb:


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

The_Bouncer said:


> Part of the American Daimler Chrysler bean counters I'm afraid - pretty much much most mercs from that era suffered big - not point in getting them repaired - it has to have the metal cut out and done properly. & the remainder of the car fully pumped with waxoyl.
> 
> Mercedes offer a 30year corrosion warranty - however I have never heard of a single person EVER been able to claim on it - they have too many loopholes to get out of it.
> 
> However, not all E class from that era are rusty :thumb:


If that's not rusty that will be because its been repaired under warrenty, I can tell by the pic its had the wing painted because the colour is out.

Mercs rust now because they don't put enough paint on them, the older ones were lashed with layers of paint. They are one of if not the only manufacturer not to galvanize there bodyshops.

I work in a Merc bodyshop for 3.5years and made a fortune in bonus repairing mainly rotten eclass mercs, one amg was that rotten I replaced every panel bar the roof and it took 120 hours to do to Merc spec.

Merc now only agree to pay half to repair this problem as there are that many rotten ones out there.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

T.D.K said:


> Ford yes, I have yet to see a recent Vauxhall (from year 2000-) with rust.


I've yet to see anything from Ford in the last 11 years rust as they're all galvanised.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

moosh said:


> If that's not rusty that will be because its been repaired under warrenty, I can tell by the pic its had the wing painted because the colour is out.
> 
> Mercs rust now because they don't put enough paint on them, the older ones were lashed with layers of paint. They are one of if not the only manufacturer not to galvanize there bodyshops.
> 
> ...


The colours ok but yes, reckon it's had two new front wings during it's life cos all insides are complete waxoyled :thumb:

Nice cars but there are sooooo many rusty ones out there - shocking really


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

The_Bouncer said:


> The colours ok but yes, reckon it's had two new front wings during it's life cos all insides are complete waxoyled :thumb:
> 
> Nice cars but there are sooooo many rusty ones out there - shocking really


They are lovely cars and a joy to drive, shame about the rust like you say!

I loved working on them, could build them with my eyes shut lol


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

bigmc said:


> I've yet to see anything from Ford in the last 11 years rust as they're all galvanised.


How come the Ka rusts really badly then? I've saw 07 plate Ka's with rust round the petrol cap and rear wiper.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

bigmc said:


> I've yet to see anything from Ford in the last 11 years rust as they're all galvanised.


Ford ka's, early models of focus. Rust on wheel arches. Have seen plenty of them.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

bigmc said:


> I've yet to see anything from Ford in the last 11 years rust as they're all galvanised.


Kas
mk1 focus
transit (even up to 08)


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

Mazda 3 is notorious for rusting around rear arches and the doors.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

The ford kas are terrible for rusting :doublesho

Mercedes vans always surprise me too


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

I had exactly the same experience with Edinburgh Mercedes, FSH car, never any accident damage or scratches, needing its second respray at 4 years old. The assessor had a stinking attitude and said you should just expect severe rust on a car that age. They never called back to say merc refused the repair. Punted the unreliable rusty ****heap on, never again. I've made sure to discourage as many people as possible from buying mercs, they deserve to go bust the way they treat customers. Its a shame too because all 4 mercs we had were brilliant to drive and nice to look at.
What surprises me is the rust on my old mans 10 plate transit, he keeps it spotless and treats it like a car. Its more rusty than my £850 155k mile pug expert beater.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Thanks to all for your replies, I shall look into SP cars in Haddington I only live about 6 or 7 miles from there.
I have had 2 190E's and they were great, last one I had was a K reg, it was 14 years old had 105k on the clock when I bought it, I only kept it for around 18 - 19 months sold it with 112k on the clock, and not a bit of rust to be seen, in fact including getting the AMG wheels refurbed, new breaks all round and a service, I sold it for only £50 less than it cost me (including my purchase price) but I think post 2000 cars are to be left alone.


----------



## Troon (Dec 17, 2008)

Mercedes cars were not fully galvanized until 2004/2005-ish, don't know about the vans. After that time, the cars (European-built, at least) should be as rust-free as any other.


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

The dreaded far eastern recycled biscuit tin era. All models were affected I had one of them.


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

If you have full MB history and the car hasn't been painted I'd say they are probably lying to you. Contact MB UK and see if the dealer did put a claim in.


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

The rust issue has nothing to do with paint thickness or galvanizing. MB purchased poor steel around that time which rust easily (this is from a source at MBUK)


----------



## pjgraham86 (Sep 12, 2006)

I was referred to the Glasgow bodyshop who deal direct with MB in Germany over rust claims. I've just heard from them regarding my rusty arches. My SLK (late 2004) has a partial dealer service history but plenty of invoices for faulty parking sensors and other bits n bobs where I took it to the dealer.

MB will pay 70% of the cost, leaving me to pick up £141 plus VAT, which I'm pretty happy with.

P


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

pjgraham86 said:


> I was referred to the Glasgow bodyshop who deal direct with MB in Germany over rust claims. I've just heard from them regarding my rusty arches. My SLK (late 2004) has a partial dealer service history but plenty of invoices for faulty parking sensors and other bits n bobs where I took it to the dealer.
> 
> MB will pay 70% of the cost, leaving me to pick up £141 plus VAT, which I'm pretty happy with.
> 
> P


Bloody good result :thumb::thumb:


----------



## DuncanMon (May 25, 2009)

The amount of Mercs from that era my Dad has had to do full metal cut outs and repairs on is unbelievable.

Really crazy it didn't kill the brand.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

bigmc said:


> I've yet to see anything from Ford in the last 11 years rust as they're all galvanised.


You clearly haven't been looking very well then!!!

Ka, focus fiestas mondeos all rot like buggery!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> You clearly haven't been looking very well then!!!
> 
> Ka, focus fiestas mondeos all rot like buggery!


Fiesta mk6, Focus mk1 onwards and Mondeo mk3 onwards have been fully galvanised since release so if they are rusting it's down to damage not it being a Ford.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Fiesta mk6, Focus mk1 onwards and Mondeo mk3 onwards have been fully galvanised since release so if they are rusting it's down to damage not it being a Ford.


I don't know, a friend has a 06 ST and that has slight bubbling on it's rear arches and he's had it from almost new.


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

To everyone who's saying that this company rusts more than the other, the problem is that almost no one cleans the underside of the wheel arches thus leaving them clogged with mud which in turn stays moist all winter creating rust.
If only people waxoyl their car from the first day they own it and clean the arches every time they wash the car most rust issues would not exist!

Dont expect a car not to rust if you dont take care of the arches as you do to the rest of it.

I think most of the time it's because people think that it's a modern car it sould last a 100 years without taking care/cleaning it properly.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Damien89 said:


> To everyone who's saying that this company rusts more than the other, the problem is that almost no one cleans the underside of the wheel arches thus leaving them clogged with mud which in turn stays moist all winter creating rust.
> If only people waxoyl their car from the first day they own it and clean the arches every time they wash the car most rust issues would not exist!
> 
> Dont expect a car not to rust if you dont take care of the arches as you do to the rest of it.
> ...


if we all did this we wouldnt have people making threads asking what wax to use over the winter,when,its irrelevent. cars dont melt without wax on,they do however rot when upto their axles in road salt.
its quite nice though when youo take liners out to underseal and find no rot.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

its not just the arches where mercs rust though, same with other cars.


----------



## weegaz22 (Jul 8, 2008)

T.D.K said:


> I'm amazed the rust issues with Merc's didn't kill off the brand. I know cars in the past rusted quickly but like you say 55, 56 plates Mercs with major rust is just incredible. These aren't cheap cars.


The reason it wont have killed off the brand is because you have a customer base that is buying a luxury item NEW...chances are they aren't going to have that car in 4 or 5 years when the rust starts showing through, they will have "upgraded" to the newer updated model.

and the w209 CLK's are known to be quite bad for rust.


----------



## weegaz22 (Jul 8, 2008)

bigmc said:


> Fiesta mk6, Focus mk1 onwards and Mondeo mk3 onwards have been fully galvanised since release so if they are rusting it's down to damage not it being a Ford.


LOL

I just did my brothers 56 plate focus yesterday, rust on BOTH sills at the rear doors and rust at the front of the sill, cars never been in an accident, and i have seen a few other focus's of this era go exactly the same. its like the paint on the bottom of the car isnt thick enough to absorb the stone chipping then water gets in and the paint falls off like a lepers foreskin.

His 06 focus has more rust than my 51 plate vauxhall


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

weegaz22 said:


> LOL
> 
> I just did my brothers 56 plate focus yesterday, rust on BOTH sills at the rear doors and rust at the front of the sill, cars never been in an accident, and i have seen a few other focus's of this era go exactly the same. its like the paint on the bottom of the car isnt thick enough to absorb the stone chipping then water gets in and the paint falls off like a lepers foreskin.
> 
> His 06 focus has more rust than my 51 plate vauxhall


Ergo damage causing the rust...


----------



## weegaz22 (Jul 8, 2008)

bigmc said:


> Ergo damage causing the rust...


There's stone chipping on the front of the sill yeah, but not really at the rears and the paints still managed to fall off, but that still doesn't excuse crappy long term quality on fords part of paint falling off on a 1 owner 5 year old car.

its bad when a Vauxhall twice the age has less rust and paint in better condition lol


----------



## tony08 (Oct 26, 2008)

I have the w210 e class 2002 registered in Spain from new and no rust on it, just the mindless dents that the Spanish inflict like all their damaged cars here (no one cares or fixes them either and the body shop results are appaling).
Apparently it was a stretched metal technique and lack of galvanising that caused this rust issue. I have read later models from 2002 are better but i guess i would be wary with UK weather and go for Audi like I always did before. 

Just my tupence worth ....

Tony


----------

